# 7mo old female.



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

A self stack


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Very pretty girl! I love sables and will definitely be getting one for my next dog. You know, in 10 years.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> Very pretty girl! I love sables and will definitely be getting one for my next dog. You know, in 10 years.


Thank you Lol I thought the same thing but along came Indy.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is so pretty. I so badly want a puppy.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> She is so pretty. I so badly want a puppy.


Thank you.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

It 's hard to give a good critique because the photo is taken at a slight angle so not a good look at all parts. But, your pup is very typey and balanced. Also nice pigmentation..


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

mnm said:


> It 's hard to give a good critique because the photo is taken at a slight angle so not a good look at all parts. But, your pup is very typey and balanced. Also nice pigmentation..


Thanks. Hope to get a good stack pic soon


----------

